# Rome Katana



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Can anyone compare the flex and overall feel of the Katana to Union Forces? I love my forces but a more comfy ankle strap and a bit of canting would make them perfect. I had my eye on the Atlas but seems like everywhere is cleaned out of their 2016 stock and I don't have the cash to drop $289 for the 17s.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Have Katanas

Had early forces - Heavy brick, with horrid toe strap

Had later forces - much lighter, better straps --- nice binding

That being said:

Katanas - damper, lighter, smoother, more comfortable and can be more responsive depending on how you set up the ankle strap. It's an amazing binding for any type of riding..

Nothing wrong with the Current force which is a great meat and potatoes type binding.>

BUT, the katana is superior.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katrina's fucking rule. Get those hands down.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Katana OS pretty damn awesome. Demo'd and really liked. Bought Malavitas instead and kinda wish I had gone Katana. That toe strap they were using at the time kinda sucked though. New one is much better. Had they had it at the time, probably would've gone Katana.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Katanas are great, the new toe straps are a lot more sturdier. I guess I was lucky and never had any issues with my toe straps on the first version they came out with.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> Katanas are great, the new toe straps are a lot more sturdier. I guess I was lucky and never had any issues with my toe straps on the first version they came out with.


Except your only issue was going down a 99% dirt black diamond trail and having the secondary ankle straps snap...haha!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, you've confirmed my suspicion that more gear must be acquired. Did they update the toe strap last year or is that new for 2017? Just looking at pictures online the 2015 and 2016 look the same. No way in hell I'm dropping $350 for the 17s.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Thanks guys, you've confirmed my suspicion that more gear must be acquired. Did they update the toe strap last year or is that new for 2017? Just looking at pictures online the 2015 anrd 2016 look the same. No way in hell I'm dropping $350 for the 17s.


The 2015-2016 and 2016-2017s are the years with the new toe strap. A lot of websites like evo did not update the photo of these models with a picture of the correct toe strap. 

Source: I bought a pair of 2015-2016s off evo this summer and they came with the new toe strap. This is the link I got them from - 
Rome Katana Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet
And they do not come with the toe strap in the first pairs picture. The 'LE' color is the only one out of the 3 listed that exhibits the correct toe strap.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> The 2015-2016 and 2016-2017s are the years with the new toe strap. A lot of websites like evo did not update the photo of these models with a picture of the correct toe strap.
> 
> Source: I bought a pair of 2015-2016s off evo this summer and they came with the new toe strap. This is the link I got them from -
> Rome Katana Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet
> And they do not come with the toe strap in the first pairs picture. The 'LE' color is the only one out of the 3 listed that exhibits the correct toe strap.


You're the man, that's exactly where I was looking. Thank you.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

```

```



Brewtown said:


> You're the man, that's exactly where I was looking. Thank you.


Glad I could help. I got the black pair and they also came with the new toe straps. I told Evo about this but they obviously didn't update the photos.

If you don't know, make sure to get a price match in. Mine got dropped down to about 165 or so when I matched to back country. Not sure if there's any cheaper pairs out right now though. Good luck!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Katanas are awesome bindings, plus lifetime warranty on any part.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I had last years katana and just bought a pair of this year. 

New straps are even better and I had no issues with last years at all. 

They do kind of leave a wear make on the outside rear of the boot. 

But other than that. They are awesome.


----------



## ChiTown (Oct 10, 2016)

Bertieman said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Hey I'm curious how you got the Katana down to 165?! I just bought a pair of Mob Bosses for 150 but if I could get the Katana down to 165 I'd rather pay the extra 15 and upgrade. I didn't see the katanas on backcountry?


----------

